# Chinese Take away?



## James Grainger (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm looking at Chicken Chop Suey, is this a good choice?


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2017)

*Nutrition Facts*
*Chinese Restaurant - Chicken Chop Suey*


Servings: 
Calories 249 Sodium 445 mg
Total Fat 7 g Potassium 289 mg
Saturated 1 g Total Carbs 40 g
Polyunsaturated 4 g Dietary Fiber 2 g
Monounsaturated 2 g Sugars 9 g
Trans 0 g Protein 6 g
Cholesterol 49 mg    
Vitamin A 3% Calcium 3%
Vitamin C 32% Iron 12%
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.

They describe 1 serving as a cupful which isn't helpful at all. However, a chicken foo yung in comparison is only 11grams carb so a much better option.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 1, 2017)

I haven't had a chinese since diagnosis, except for home made stir frys.


----------



## Steff (Apr 1, 2017)

Another member I think @Pine Marten  went out other week and had chinese can't remember what was had but veg was involved


----------



## Manda1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I had a Chinese last week and I had mushroom foo young and a small portion of chicken chow mein plus two chicken balls ... BG was 5.1 before and 7.6 two hours after... Not too shabby x


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 2, 2017)

Steff said:


> Another member I think @Pine Marten  went out other week and had chinese can't remember what was had but veg was involved


I went to a pub where they served Thai food - I was going to have fish, but they'd run out so I just had mixed stir fried veg & ate a small portion of the rice. Didn't spike much but then there wasn't much of it...


----------



## Steve/Ch (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a prawn chow mein every week, no idea wether its good for me or not but it is very tasty, yum yum, being only once a week i tell myself that it will be ok, does anyone not agree?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2017)

Actually, that's an interesting point, Steve.  We all talk about having an occasional treat, but what's the definition of occasional?  Once a week?  Once a month?  Anyway, there is a good chance that your beloved chow mein is bad for you as it is very high carb.  Testing your blood sugars will tell you how bad.  But then, that does take the fun out of eating & enjoying it.


----------

